# How often should my Crested Gecko shed?



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

He/she is amount 4 months old. I've had her nearly 3 weeks and there has been no sign of shedding. I've looked on websites but 'every few weeks' hasn't really helped me. Any ideas?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

As the sites have said - every few weeks!  
It is entirely dependent on the growth rate of the crestie - if it is growing slowly it will not shed as often : victory:
Typically it's every 2-4 weeks-ish...


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> As the sites have said - every few weeks!
> It is entirely dependent on the growth rate of the crestie - if it is growing slowly it will not shed as often : victory:
> Typically it's every 2-4 weeks-ish...


I think she might have shed just before I got her as she had some shed left on her...although this could have been from one of the others she was housed with.

Should I be expecting her to shed soon then?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah, within the next week or so - but don't worry if she doesn't! :2thumb: 
As long as she's eating and pooping fine and is generally looking bright and active then she may just be a slow grower


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Yeah, within the next week or so - but don't worry if she doesn't! :2thumb:
> As long as she's eating and pooping fine and is generally looking bright and active then she may just be a slow grower


Oh she diffinately is. She very active...loves coming out but ends up getting all around the room. And she's pooping too...last time on my hand!! She's a VERY fussy eater though :|


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

you probably wont notice it shedding . it will do it during the night when your asleep.

i have about 30 rhachs and i very rarely catch them shedding


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Oh she diffinately is. She very active...loves coming out but ends up getting all around the room. And she's pooping too...last time on my hand!! She's a VERY fussy eater though :|


Yes so I've read... I would suggest though that you be careful with the mashed up banana - it is a known calcium binder which basically means that she won't be making full use of the calcium she is given : victory:
You can get Repashy off of here: Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex Both 1 part and 2 part. 
Clarke's isn't yet commercially available in this country but it will be soon - in the meantime if you get in contact with pmpreptiles (I THINK they're called that!) they could send you some samples to try!
I haven't even got my little guy yet and I'm worrying about him not taking to any CGD :blush:
Oh and thanks! Just what I wanted to hear - the gecko may poop on me! :lol2:


----------



## kaikara (Aug 18, 2009)

I really don't see my geckos shed all that often. Because they eat their shed the best way to notice it is if their colouration looks better. I can't even remember the last time I have actually seen my crestie shedding.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Yes so I've read... I would suggest though that you be careful with the mashed up banana - it is a known calcium binder which basically means that she won't be making full use of the calcium she is given : victory:
> You can get Repashy off of here: Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex Both 1 part and 2 part.
> Clarke's isn't yet commercially available in this country but it will be soon - in the meantime if you get in contact with pmpreptiles (I THINK they're called that!) they could send you some samples to try!
> I haven't even got my little guy yet and I'm worrying about him not taking to any CGD :blush:
> Oh and thanks! Just what I wanted to hear - the gecko may poop on me! :lol2:


She's only done it the once...so good luck that it never happens to you! When I get her out shes alway eyes up stuff thats really far away to jump on. You can tell when she gonna jump because she does a funny little pose and prepares herself. Haha. Thank you for the food help


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> She's only done it the once...so good luck that it never happens to you! When I get her out shes alway eyes up stuff thats really far away to jump on. You can tell when she gonna jump because she does a funny little pose and prepares herself. Haha. Thank you for the food help


Ahh yes they kind of do an uber-crouch! I only saw a crestie in real life a few months ago and absolutely fell in love! There was no turning back after I handled it lol! I was then introduced to my PERFECT crestie not long after... too bad I didn't have a viv so he was sold to someone else  But come September I WILL have the viv ready, and I WILL have my perfect crestie! I've planned everything down to the little guy's name :mrgreen:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Ahh yes they kind of do an uber-crouch! I only saw a crestie in real life a few months ago and absolutely fell in love! There was no turning back after I handled it lol! I was then introduced to my PERFECT crestie not long after... too bad I didn't have a viv so he was sold to someone else  But come September I WILL have the viv ready, and I WILL have my perfect crestie! I've planned everything down to the little guy's name :mrgreen:


Aww thats so cute! I chose mine because she was such a different colour compared to the rest of the ones in the shop. She's called Ember  She's a flame morph but the shop that I got her from don't price them depending on the morph...which I think is quite good of them really. She's a lovely little thing  My old dogs not too sure what to think of her though. Haha


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Aww thats so cute! I chose mine because she was such a different colour compared to the rest of the ones in the shop. She's called Ember  She's a flame morph but the shop that I got her from don't price them depending on the morph...which I think is quite good of them really. She's a lovely little thing  My old dogs not too sure what to think of her though. Haha


Bless! My cat doesn't quite understand my AFT Panya... the times he wants to see her she's either asleep (so ergo very uninteresting) or in such a bad mood she displays at him! It's like she has a Napoleon complex :lol2:
How much interest is your dog showing? I've always been worried that a more active reptile would probably excite my dog more :hmm:


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Bless! My cat doesn't quite understand my AFT Panya... the times he wants to see her she's either asleep (so ergo very uninteresting) or in such a bad mood she displays at him! It's like she has a Napoleon complex :lol2:
> How much interest is your dog showing? I've always been worried that a more active reptile would probably excite my dog more :hmm:


Bless!

The younger dog is extremely interested in her...but only when shes out the viv. I think he just wants to see what she is. At the moment she's so small that he doesn't even realise thats shes there when she's inside.

The old one doesn't bother at all. She got bite by one of my hamsters when she was little (she decided to stiff the cage when the hamster was running around inside) so anything thats hamster size or smaller she doesn't really want to know about!


----------



## matereac9 (Mar 16, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> Yes so I've read... I would suggest though that you be careful with the mashed up banana - it is a known calcium binder which basically means that she won't be making full use of the calcium she is given : victory:
> You can get Repashy off of here: Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex Both 1 part and 2 part.
> Clarke's isn't yet commercially available in this country but it will be soon - in the meantime if you get in contact with pmpreptiles (I THINK they're called that!) they could send you some samples to try!
> I haven't even got my little guy yet and I'm worrying about him not taking to any CGD :blush:
> Oh and thanks! Just what I wanted to hear - the gecko may poop on me! :lol2:


Sorry to drop in, but I get my clarks from here:
Clarks Frugivorous Gecko Diet and the woman that runs it is lovely


----------



## Jalapeno Nell (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought my son a crested gecko for his birthday two days ago and it's just shed.


----------



## jamlew (May 28, 2013)

Iv had mine a couple of month now and never seen him shed but did see a bit of some shed skin on his vine.

Jam


----------



## Jalapeno Nell (Aug 8, 2013)

I was quite worries and thought it might be stress or not taking to his environment.
Hes quite shy.


----------



## Xilas (Jul 1, 2015)

i just found this... can i stop worrying now?

The shop where i got my crested (10 weeks tomorrow) said they shed at least 2x a week when babies? :bash:

also a bit worried because 5 days ago i put a bit of repashy on his nose like i know some do and the stain is still there meaning he hasn't shed or eaten yet?

he ran out of bugs 5 days ago also and haven't bought any more so that he eats his CGD and also put a pot of nutri-cal +d3 in with him... he hasn't eaten either i know this because the repashy consistency is thinck enough to se if he has touched it or not

pangea and a clarks tester just arrived in the post this morening so i made him up som pangea, going to see if he eats it


HELP???


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

Ignore what the shop has told you cresties can shed every 2 - 4 weeks on average depending on diet etc, Pangea is a far better diet imo it helps to play around with the consistency a little on the diets as some cresties prefer it thin other thick


----------



## Xilas (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks again Sky:

I have now removed the calcium-D3 because most sites say *even though it is rare that they will overdose because it would take a considerably ammount to do so, it is still unadvised to leave calcium in the viv with the gecko* and also

*as long as you are feeding a CGD you should not have to feed calcium/bugs or provide UV as they will get all the calcium they need; although it is recommended to do so*

is this correct (sorry bit of a tangent there but i think it relates?)


----------



## Sky7ine (Jan 30, 2012)

I always leave a pot of calcium in the exo for them to self regulate if needed  if you're not providing UV then calcium +D3 if UV is provided (something i would recommend) the plain calcium will be fine.

They can live on just cgd but live food is good stimulation for them i feed live twice a week alongside pangea. 

Unfortunately there's a lot of very old outdated info out there for cresties and it can be a nightmare wading through it.


----------

